# Some Royal Results



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2007)

American Royal Invitational results (Kansas City)
October 6, 2007

Grand: Great Grills O’ Fire
Reserve: Jiggy Piggy

Overall
1. Great Grills O' Fire
2. Jiggy Piggy
3. Smokin' Triggers
4. Grillas BBQ Team
5. The Breadman
6. Munchin Hogs @ The Hilton
7. Shigs-In-Pit
8. Four Men & A Pig
9. Smokin Clones BBQ
10. CancerSucksChicago.com

Chicken
1. Lutzs Famous BBQ
2. Jerry King Midland TX
3. Ritter’s BBQ
4. Lotta Bull BBQ
5. 4 Mile Smokin’ Crew
6. Dizzy Pig BBQ
7. Hemphill Smokers
8. Smokin’ Guns BBQ
9. Home On The Range BBQ
10. Munchin Hogs @ The Hilton
11. Smokin' Triggers
12. Meadow Valley BBQ Co.
13. Crapshoot BBQ
14. Philly Pigs BBQ
15. Smokin Clones BBQ

Ribs
1. Smokin’ Triggers
2. Jiggy Piggy
3. Team Q
4. Smokin’ In the Dark
5. Pellet Envy
6. Munchin Hogs @ The Hilton
7. The Breadman
8. Courtney’s Low Country BBQ
9. Smokin Clones BBQ
10. QN4U
11. Florida Skin-N-Bones
12. Jerry King Midland TX
13. Great Grills O' Fire
14. Lotta Bull BBQ
15. Dodge County Smokers

Pork
1. Pork Me Purple
2. I Smell Smoke!!!
3. Great Grills O’ Fire
4. Set It And Forget It
5. Smokin’ Guns BBQ
6. CancerSucksChicago.com
7. Daisy May’s BBQ
8. Learn2Q.com
9. Shigs-In-Pit
10. Rib Wurx
11. I Que
12. Quau
13. Four Men & A Pig
14. Joey Mac's Smoke Stax BBQ
15. Philly Pigs BBQ

Brisket
1. Grillas BBQ Team
2. The Breadman
3. Dry 2 Da Bone
4. Brew ‘n’ Bar-B-Que
5. Ritter’s BBQ
6. Jiggy Piggy
7. Buttrub.com
8. Mel’s BBQ
9. Four Men And A Pig
10. Great Grills O’ Fire
11. Gordon's Backyard BBQ
12. Ribs 4 U
13. Pork Me Purple
14. Shigs-In-Pit
15. Quau
Results from the KCBS site


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 7, 2007)

WEll COOL! Crapshoot BBQ is Texana, BBQ DOug, and Zilla! 13th in Chicken ain't nothin to sneeze at at this event!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Northcoast BBQ Society to getting to the Invitational and best of luck in the contest today! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ditto.........MEGADITTO!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats to those who got calls !!

Well done!


----------



## Spice1 (Oct 11, 2007)

My Team ( Team Q ) took 3rd in Ribs in the invitational and my rub took 1st Place.

Spice


----------



## wittdog (Oct 11, 2007)

congrats spice


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 11, 2007)

Great showing spice!!


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go spice. Is that rub one that you market?
What sauce did you use on the ribs?


----------



## zilla (Oct 11, 2007)

Jay, your rub is great stuff.  We used it on some of our Q at the royal.


----------



## Spice1 (Oct 15, 2007)

It was a great surprise!!  I thik it really sucks that they didn't post everyones scores.  I would have liked to have known what my sauces did.

Rag:  We used Blue Collar Sauce on the Ribs.

Spice


----------

